# BLDC Motor 40KW peak.



## bmentink (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi There,

Anyone seen these BLDC motors and know if they are any good?

http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Syst...lers/40KW-BLDC-Motor-and-Controller-p166.html

Since they are that cheap, I wondered about using 2 of them in a dual motor setup with electronic limited slip diff.


----------

